# Saddlebags, How to get rid of them



## daer0n (Feb 29, 2008)

*Do you have them? Do you like them, or hate them?*
*What do you think of them?*
We all have our problem spots that we would love to alter, from love handles at the waist to the dreaded saddlebags at the upper thigh. I sometimes refer to them as my "lower love handles" because I really don't like the word saddlebag. Gravity has a way of shaping our bodies as we age, but there are a few ways to battle those dreaded saddlebags. Check out these ideas.






I'm sorry to say, but there isn't one secret magic saddlebag erasing exercise out there. Along the same lines, doing exercises that only focus on your bun and thigh area won't work either. Instead, focus on losing weight overall. Doing cardio like running, biking, and using machines will help you burn calories so your entire body can become more lean.
Eat a healthy diet and watch your calories. Check out Fit's Calculator to see how many calories you should be consuming a day. Remember though, that your daily intake should never go below 1200 for women and 1800 for men. 
Do strength training exercises to tone all your muscles. Definitely work on moves that target your hips and butt like lunges and squats, or check out this 4-Minute Booty Workout. Also, don't forget to tone your abs and upper body too. Toning all your body parts will make you stronger and leaner overall.
Don't waste your money on cellulite creams. I'm sorry to say, but they won't do much for your saddlebags.
Source


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont mind my mini saddlebags lol as long as they're toned somewhat and dont dimple ! lol they give a nice curvy look in my opinion haha


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 29, 2008)

no saddle bags here... I carry my weight in my junk in my trunk haha


----------



## Karren (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine are on top of my hips, not on the bottom.... and they are the last thing to go away... Grrrrrr...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 3, 2008)

The only "secret" to losing the saddle bags is a healthy diet (one that is utilizing healthy fat, good carbs, etc). In fact, the "secret" to losing any fat in the mid region (abs, etc) is diet and cardio. That's it.


----------



## Lia (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup - there's no magic formulas to become fit


----------



## moonlit (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree - no spot exercises work


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 8, 2008)

No saddlebags here either! I love running and pumping iron (legs are my favorite body part to train because they're more responsive than my other body parts).


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

good old squats and cardio!


----------

